# MSD-BAND ?



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Has anyone come across these and have used these before. To me they seem like a generic Thera band brand. Would love to get some feedback as they're abundantly available in my country.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakt med hund (Apr 18, 2016)

No experience personally but I assume all resistance bands are made the same, thus same quality, just under a different brand name. Buy one of each strength and see what works best, double up if need be.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Jakt med hund said:


> No experience personally but I assume all resistance bands are made the same, thus same quality, just under a different brand name. Buy one of each strength and see what works best, double up if need be.


All brands are definitely not made equal. I tried some generic junk here in the US that had a terrible retraction rate, meaning low velocity.


----------



## flatband123 (Feb 18, 2016)

I ordered some theraband gold from eBay and received a metre of msd gold much thinner and bottoms out really quickly has about half the power of tbg once I realised I was on to the supplier who swore blind it was a mistake and told me to keep the msd and sent me the tbg I ordered foc . so I personally would not use it best regards martin


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Jakt med hund said:


> No experience personally but I assume all resistance bands are made the same, thus same quality, just under a different brand name. Buy one of each strength and see what works best, double up if need be.


Doubling up is not practical for most shooting and shouldn't be needed for target shooting.


----------



## flatband123 (Feb 18, 2016)

even double it gave very poor performance


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

it is very likely latex free. My experience with a similar product would lead me to say it is a waste of money. But in the event that it be for real, buying a foot or two is not going to break anyone.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Found this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5QjI2He6zg#t=168.057365

They say that it is latex. So for light bands or maybe some butterflies. Also it advertises having "Snap Stop" on their home page. It looks like it is not supposed to break if you get a cut in the side.


----------

